# Cycling against the wind..........



## ray316 (9 Mar 2011)

Crikey made hard work of a bike ride today, did'nt think it was that windy but when l hit the countryside l was cycling against the wind and my speed dropped right down...
l had to go into a easy gear as l did'nt seem to be moving, so has anyone got any tips/advice on cycling in these conditions. Also will you burn more calories cycling in these conditions..


----------



## snorri (9 Mar 2011)

ray316 said:


> l had to go into a easy gear as l did'nt seem to be moving, so has anyone got any tips/advice on cycling in these conditions. Also will you burn more calories cycling in these conditions..


I think you've cracked it ray, just select the easy gear and plod along. The only tip might be, take care as the wind noise will prevent you hearing any motor traffic around you.
Regarding calories, pedalling against the wind increases your weekly cake allowance.


----------



## blubb (9 Mar 2011)

You could try to swear and curse the wind, always helps me getting a bit faster.


----------



## tradesecrets (10 Mar 2011)

cycling against the wind you should try ... heading along argyle street towards Anderson underground some days that street is like a wind tunnel the westerly wind is unreal at times


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Mar 2011)

I remember heading west on the mass Skyride thingy was pretty windy at times, but I'll have to head to Argyle street now just to 'feel the burn!'.
Actually, it might be later if I get my arse in gear and investigate what is happening with the Clyde Tunnel these days.

I was doing an early morning (started off at 03.45) training run the other day and there was a strong crosswind. I still plodded along regardless and by the time I was heading home, all knackered, I saw all you cycle commuters starting to appear, whizzing past me, dressed like gay superheros


----------



## asterix (10 Mar 2011)

Being quite heavy for a fit cyclist I am all too often passed on hill climbs by the whippets. Cycling into a strong headwind on the flat is payback time!


----------



## Chrisz (10 Mar 2011)

asterix said:


> Being quite heavy for a fit cyclist I am all too often passed on hill climbs by the whippets. Cycling into a strong headwind on the flat is payback time!



+1  I also find that long drags give me a bit of payback on the skeletal whippets too


----------



## ray316 (10 Mar 2011)

asterix said:


> Being quite heavy for a fit cyclist I am all too often passed on hill climbs by the whippets. Cycling into a strong headwind on the flat is payback time!


The thing is , when it's windy and l'm cycling against the wind l presume sooner or later l will have the wind behind me and assist me along at megga speeds but l seem to never get the wind behind me  ....oh well roll on summer and our hot sunny 30 degree's wind free days


----------



## corshamjim (10 Mar 2011)

Obviously this one isn't always applicable, but look for an alternative route which has trees or hedges which can break up the wind a fair bit.

Also I sometimes find I'm concentrating so much on fighting a headwind I forget to take a break, eat something and drink properly.


----------



## GrasB (10 Mar 2011)

Get as low as possible & drive through the wind trying to keep the cadence up. People have a habit of allowing their cadence to drop when going into a headwind & this generally means that you're going to burn out earlier.

As for this climbing thing... at the end of the day for us mere mortals it takes a really steep hill until it's about power to weight.


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2011)

I always know its quite windy when they mention speed restrictions on the Severn Bridge and very windy if they actually shut it. It's only on speed restrictions today. I don't know which is worst ... head winds that mean you have to pedal down hill or cross winds especially when they are gusty, probably the latter for the extra danger it involves.


----------



## billy1561 (10 Mar 2011)

Strong westerly's yesterday on my commute in meant i whizzed along with barely any effort. Coming back was an effort even though the wind had dropped a bit.

Whenever i take a general ride out i head into the wind first so that there is some ease on the way back


----------



## MarkF (10 Mar 2011)

Not going out, could hardly walk back from the school trip!


----------



## BSRU (10 Mar 2011)

Had a 20 minute fight into the strong gusty wind this morning, hard work even down hill.
Luckily the last two minutes the wind ended up behind me and it felt like I was flying without having to put any effort in.
The return journey should be interesting if the wind is as strong.


----------



## Arch (10 Mar 2011)

BSRU said:


> Had a 20 minute fight into the strong gusty wind this morning, hard work even down hill.
> Luckily the last two minutes the wind ended up behind me and it felt like I was flying without having to put any effort in.



Having had the wind in my face all the way in, and having been very nearly blown to a standstill at one point (I actually started to put my foot out to save myself), and almost been blown over sideways while standing astride the bike waiting to cross a road, I found I had a tailwind for a whole 5 metres in the industrial estate....


----------



## Fozz (10 Mar 2011)

i find a peloton helps, but there`s never one around when you need it.......


----------



## Matthames (10 Mar 2011)

I find getting into an aerodynamic position helps. Going into a headwind I am always in the drops, which does help. If you really want to go as aerodynamic as you can, get a recumbent or better still a velomobile.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Mar 2011)

MarkF said:


> Not going out, could hardly walk back from the school trip!



I'd planned a quick 20 miler for this morning, but walking the dog earlier, I saw a tree blown over by the rather strong wind up here this morning... so decided against...


----------



## chillyuk (10 Mar 2011)

I did a 20 miler this morning, Harlow to High Beech via Epping and back. Going, the wind was funneling against me straight along the road, so the trees or hedges gave no respite. I am the wrong shape for fighting the wind but I just battled on. What a difference coming home though. Apart from going through Epping I don't think my speed dropped below 20mph with the tail wind. Whilst for many that is an average speed, for me it is damn fast! The last couple of miles are off the main road, and had me trying to make good progress up some hills against the wind again which was hard work. Guess I shouldn't cycle if I can't take a joke from Mother Nature now and then.


----------



## chrispidgeon (10 Mar 2011)

i did 30 miles just now, in the Trent Valley, Notts (Lowdham, etc). when I hit the valley floor, it was constant headwind. Nightmare. Nearly got blown in to the Trent at Gunthorpe.

Well, not really, but you know what I mean.


----------



## photography27 (10 Mar 2011)

Fozz said:


> i find a peloton helps, but there`s never one around when you need it.......



ha ha ha ha i like it!!


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2011)

Last year in North Wales Did a 50 mile circul;ar route on a windy day with 2 friends. We had strong headwinds for at least 40 of the 50 miles. Dont ask me how or why but we all felt as if we had done at least a century ride.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Mar 2011)

ray316 said:


> Crikey made hard work of a bike ride today, did'nt think it was that windy but when l hit the countryside l was cycling against the wind and my speed dropped right down...
> l had to go into a easy gear as l did'nt seem to be moving, *so has anyone got any tips/advice on cycling in these conditions*. Also will you burn more calories cycling in these conditions..


Smile.


----------



## PK99 (10 Mar 2011)

ray316 said:


> The thing is , when it's windy and l'm cycling against the wind l presume sooner or later l will have the wind behind me and assist me along at megga speeds but l seem to never get the wind behind me  ....oh well roll on summer and our hot sunny 30 degree's wind free days



Ha!

Any Richmond Park regular will tell you that a head wind the whole way round is by no means uncommon!


----------



## edindave (10 Mar 2011)

I almost fell off this morning, turning out of my street I was brought to a dead stop by the wind. Tilted over to my right and only just managed to unclip and get my foot down, no doubt to the disappointment of the 3 people standing at the bus stop about 20 feet away!


----------



## Piemaster (11 Mar 2011)

PK99 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Any Richmond Park regular will tell you that a head wind the whole way round is by no means uncommon!



Could you just not cycle round it in the opposite direction then?


----------



## format (11 Mar 2011)

On my first and only (so far!) long ride (50 mile route round the Isle of Arran) there is a 17 mile straight flat that look right out on to the Mull of Kintyre. It was incredibly windy and absolutely demoralising. Very difficult.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Mar 2011)

edindave said:


> I almost fell off this morning, turning out of my street I was brought to a dead stop by the wind. Tilted over to my right and only just managed to unclip and get my foot down, no doubt to the disappointment of the 3 people standing at the bus stop about 20 feet away!



I got blown to a stop yesterday too - first time its ever happened to me - and having to pedal fairly hard going down hill!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Mar 2011)

Sara_H said:


> I got blown to a stop yesterday too - first time its ever happened to me - and having to pedal fairly hard going down hill!



I had that coming home yesterday , hopefully its died down a bit now ......


----------



## ramses (11 Mar 2011)

blubb said:


> You could try to swear and curse the wind, always helps me getting a bit faster.




Hell yeah, always works for me, a bit of anger at mother nature


















Otherwise you just have to accept it, or turn round and go the other way!!


----------



## asterix (12 Mar 2011)

On tour, going the wrong way..


----------



## Craig Curt (12 Mar 2011)

Cycling against wind make it slower and difficult...if neccessary shift to a easy gear...don't use much effort it will make you tired...and before cycling don't drink any liquide like soda water or juice.
//curt


----------



## gb155 (12 Mar 2011)

This week has sapped every last bit of energy I had in my legs and I only did 99 miles :-(

Please no more wind next week


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Mar 2011)

blubb said:


> You could try to swear and curse the wind, always helps me getting a bit faster.



I tried that but it still kept coming


----------



## peelywally (12 Mar 2011)

im actually sitting here contemplating going out ,its blowing 16mph and theres sleety rain showers 

i think im getting too fussy there was a time when i wouldnt have given it a secound thought ,

im in limbo as i dont want to have mundane saturday ????????????????


----------



## ramses (12 Mar 2011)

Popped out this morning for a ride, and yes it was straight into a head wind. Damn it is so annoying!!!

Dropped down a few gears, head down and just got on with it. Determined it wouldn't ruin my ride.

Was much easier on the way home!


----------

